# Ephedrine



## martyw3442 (12 mo ago)

Hi all,
A few years ago i was using Eph and i loved to train with the stuff, great energy and focus…is this still recommended to use or has something else took over?
thanks for any input


----------



## Dr_Strong (Dec 4, 2021)

ECA stack - ephedrine caffeine aspirin

Havent tried it myself, but it's supposed to be the bomb


----------



## martyw3442 (12 mo ago)

Yes that’s the one, used to be a life saver, unreal energy


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

You can still get real eph


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

Does anywhere sell Ephedrine nowadays? Used to love the stuff.


----------



## Dr_Strong (Dec 4, 2021)

think i seen SG selling it


----------



## martyw3442 (12 mo ago)

SuperRips said:


> You can still get real eph


Would love to know where from, i got some and not like it was


----------



## martyw3442 (12 mo ago)

Dr_Strong said:


> think i seen SG selling it


That’s where i had mine from but its not as good


----------



## Chonkythighs (Oct 20, 2021)

What's SG ?


----------



## Chonkythighs (Oct 20, 2021)

Dr_Strong said:


> think i seen SG selling it


 S G ?


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Southern ghost.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

I used to buy something called Dodo Chest Eze in the chemist but I haven’t seen it in years


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

I have the SG ones (kaizen)


----------



## Dr_Strong (Dec 4, 2021)

SuperRips said:


> I have the SG ones (kaizen)


Any good? Might try

What the dosing protocol?


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Dr_Strong said:


> Any good? Might try
> 
> What the dosing protocol?


I've always got on with them, usually dose 3 8mg tabs with a 200mg Caffeine pill twice a day when I'm cutting to shift some stubborn fat. Would usually do 4 -5wks. The last lot I got though are different packaging, still work well but still have the original packaged ones left so I'll finish them first. 

Think my days of clen are done now, don't like the heavy palpitations lol


----------



## Dr_Strong (Dec 4, 2021)

SuperRips said:


> I've always got on with them, usually dose 3 8mg tabs with a 200mg Caffeine pill twice a day when I'm cutting to shift some stubborn fat. Would usually do 4 -5wks. The last lot I got though are different packaging, still work well but still have the original packaged ones left so I'll finish them first.
> 
> Think my days of clen are done now, don't like the heavy palpitations lol


Yes I tried 40mcg Clen this morning and have had dreadful cramps in my legs

Even took taurine and potassium, cramps still awful

Won't run this high again


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

drwae said:


> I used to buy something called Dodo Chest Eze in the chemist but I haven’t seen it in years


Think you can only get online now. Think they cottoned on to the fact that a lot of users weren't really using them for the medical reason and many retailers stopped stocking in their shops.


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

SuperRips said:


> I have the SG ones (kaizen)


They work for me too


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Dr_Strong said:


> Yes I tried 40mcg Clen this morning and have had dreadful cramps in my legs
> 
> Even took taurine and potassium, cramps still awful
> 
> Won't run this high again


What brand you using?
Once you get them cramps then that's it lol ride it out  throw some bananas done ya


----------



## Chonkythighs (Oct 20, 2021)

drwae said:


> I used to buy something called Dodo Chest Eze in the chemist but I haven’t seen it in years


Yea can't get that anymore. That was decent. 
I'm pretty sure they changed law alow8ng sale of that about 7 year ago!


----------



## Dar ren (Jul 11, 2021)

Thumbs up for SG


----------

